# Is my diet good enough to bulk?



## Bigian0412 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm currently 6 foot tall and weigh around 13 stone, I'm trying to bulk but would like to check the diet I am on is good enough, it looks generally like this,

7am 3 boiled eggs, cup of tea

9.30am porridge oats with whole milk and strawberry jam (sugar free jam) can of diet coke and an apple

12pm tin of tuna, mayonnaise, salad, 2/3 tortilla wraps, can of diet coke, fruit corner yogurt

2.30pm coffee with usually a snickers bar

4pm 2 scoops of USN hyperbolic mass and 1 scoop of my protein fine oats

6pm dinner, different every night usually meat/veg/chips or potatoes

8/9pm 2 scoops of USN hyperbolic mass before bed, if training day I go to gym about 7pm so have this after gym

im not a pro so I know it's not perfect, I've just started trying to bulk this week so would like to know if this diet will get me gains, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Bigian0412 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ha no I have no idea how many calories that is, I'll try and get my hands on all the labels and work it out


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Needs more Pizza


----------



## Bigian0412 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah like I says I only started dieting this week so I haven't done a 100% transformation, my diet is usually a chips and cheese and a can of coke kind of thing, baby steps mate ha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

More eggs, more chicken, more milk, more oats, more potatoes, more veg and fruit, more rice!!

Less snickers, less coke


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

The 'cup of tea part' made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

As others have said you need to workout your calories and get rid of the junk food.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Look into your BMR (basal metabollic rate) NOT BMI !!!!

This will tell you how many calories you need to function on a daily basis and maintain your current weight.

Then increase this by 500 daily and see what happens (in the mirror and on the scale) for two weeks and then adjust if your getting too fat or not gaining enough.

Simple concept of weight regulation - consume less calories than you need and you'll loose weight, consume more than you need and you'll gain - SIMPLES.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> As others have said you need to workout your calories and get rid of the junk food.


The diet is far from perfect, but I don't see anything wrong with a snickers or portion of chips if it's in the context of a semi decent overall diet.

OP, use myfitnesspal.com to work it out, much easier than adding it all up.

I also think you've got it spot on with the baby steps way of thinking. Always makes my sigh when I see newbies eating the diet of a pro body builder when for years before they've lived off pizza... they just don't have the physique to require such a diet. You've made a positive change and you should start to see results if there's a little bit of structure and understanding there. When these changes stop is when you need to start thinking about taking it up a level.

Main thing to look out for is getting your calories about right for your goal, and then to make sure a decent proportion of those calories come from protein (20%+ to begin with).


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Aim for 3,500 or more.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Bigian0412 said:


> Ha no I have no idea how many calories that is, I'll try and get my hands on all the labels and work it out


iPhone or Android app... MyNetDiary or MyFitnessPal both cater for this, no idea how I would manage my diet without it.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

The joy of using the iPhone app Myfittnesspal is that if you're on the fly, you can simply scan the barcode using the camera and it automatically tells you the protein, carb, fat, calorie etc content of each food.

As a personal preference, keep the yoghurt consumption down and try preparing more of your own food at home before your day begins. It gives you more control of your diet.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

not the best diet by any means but then again, better then most peoples that i know. at least your eating 6 meals and not 3 meals like most wanting to bulk. Just eat as much 'clean' food as possible. dont restrict yourself to times. if your at home and walk past the fridge, drink a pint of whole milk. Put some flaxseed in your porridge and dont be shy putting olive oil over your food. all these calories will add up


----------

